# Rubrics



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Allow me to pose a question regarding Thousand Sons, and more importantly the value of Rubric Terminators and Rubric Marines.

For 329pts, I can get a squad of Rubric Marines w/ Sorcerer w/ Power Weapon, Power Fist, Bolt of Change and include an undedicated Rhino w/ Smoke and Extra Armor. The unit boasts a 'fair' mobility, with an abundance of Bolters and the Bolt of Change. It also boasts 2 wounds on the Rubrics and a 3+ save on the unit as a whole. 

For 416pts (only 87pts more) I can get the same squad as Rubric Terminators w/ Sorcerer w/ Power Weapon, Chain Fist, Winds of Chaos. This unit boasts the ability to Deepstrike, a 2+/5++ save on the unit, with 2 wounds again on the Rubrics. Each model also carries at a minimum a CombiBolter and a Power Weapon.

Which is the better value?


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

IMO, it depends.

If you need some points elsewhere, take the marines.

If you are needing a harder-hitting unit, termies it is.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I can see your logic on termis front but....... 

IMO the reasons why people do not go for them is the fact you cannot upgrade the weapons so no anti tank, no Reaper and no firing boltguns at 24" or rapid fire on the move . The other thing is that people usally point weapons at strength 8 or more at them so you can scrap the two wounds thing anyway. 

So with that in mind most of the bonuses you get for the Rubic are cancelled out by making them Terminators and you do not get some of the extras that Termis get.Then of course less there are less men in the field.
Take that Rhino off and the points start to look less favourable too.

If your going to spend all those points think about Possessed. :twisted: 

All that said if you like them use them. ( I will as I want to convert and paint them up  .)


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Viscount Vash, I don't get your reasoning regarding the Termies. They have all of the advantages of rubric marines, and then some. The only thing they lose is the cheap transportation option and a few points each from the list. They can still rapid fire on the move. Neither of the units can choose squad weapon options, nor can either unit shrug off Str8 weaponry.

What you get: 2+ Save over a 3+, 5+ invulnerable save over nothing, power weapon and 2 attacks over single mundane attack, twin linked rapid firing bolter over a single rapid firing bolter, option of a sorcerer's chainfist over at most a powerfist, the ability to deepstrike.

What you sacrifice: Rhino transport option, a few extra points/bodies.


I'm still confused. Other than the awesome models released by GW for the Rubric Marines, why do I not hear and see more about the Rubric Termies?


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Number of bodies, overall that few point difference can count big, when it comes to being swarmed, yeah the 2/5+ is nice with a spiffy champ, but against swarms, they're going to make you take so many more saves and each termy lost is pretty painfull, and then higher powered armies usually play with a decent amount of S8+ stuff, so it kinda cancels that extra wound, would you rather have bodies vs S8 and numbers, or a 2/5 save?


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Hespithe said:


> I'm still confused. Other than the awesome models released by GW for the Rubric Marines, why do I not hear and see more about the Rubric Termies?


I think it is the models. When plastic termies are released for chaos I think you'll see a change. IMO the current chaos termies are too cluttered a model to convert easily and the rubric marines are available of the shelf.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Terminators. Two wounds is nothing if you suffer from instadeath, so the 5+ invulnerable save is a boon. Deepstrike is cool too. Give them melte combi bolters so they can nuke a vehicle when they deep strike.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

While I like Terminators better, I have to say that I would go with the Troop squad in most cases simply for the fact that they can take a Rhino and have the all important mobility that 4th ed requires. Unless you can deepstrike, footslogging Terminators are going to die long before they ever reach an objective.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Im afraid to say pathwinder, but rubric termi's cannot have combi melta's! They are just like normal rubric's, they can't have upgrades!

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

crappy.....


----------



## dink666 (Mar 26, 2007)

marines but thats probs because i hate chaos termys


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

Termie's


----------

